# Driver for Ralink RT2671F, RT2528L (RT73)



## Gerard (Apr 28, 2010)

FreeBSD-8.0 / amd64

I am attempting to get a Belkin Wireless G Plus MIMO USB Network Adapter to work. I contacted Belkin and got the following information regarding this device.

The chipset used in a adapter F5D9050 V 4000 is Ralink RT2671F, RT2528L (RT73).

I cannot find a driver for it on FreeBSD. Is there one available?

Thanks!


----------

